# 2 x 18mm NATO straps FREE to the first 2 replies!



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I won these 2 NATO straps from @DarthSmavid recently, but they are too small for any of my collection, so I thought it would be good to share the forum love a bit and offer them up on here FOC to the first two replies. First reply gets the choice of colour, and the 2nd reply gets the remaining one. If there's only 1 reply I'll send both to that member, and if there are no replies I'll stick 'em in my spares box for future use :laugh:










Mods: I hope you don't mind me listing this here instead of starting a new "proper" raffle giveaway, I just thought it was quicker and easier in this case - Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'll have one if that's o.k. (Green)


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> I'll have one if that's o.k.


 No worries mate, and you get first choice of colour as well :yes: If nobody else replies, you can have both :tongue:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> No worries mate, and you get first choice of colour as well :yes: If nobody else replies, you can have both :tongue:


 Green one please.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Green one please.


 Sorted. PM me your name and address mate, and I'll pop it in the post tomorrow. If I haven't had any more replies by tonight I'll send the other one to you as well.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Update: Nobody else has replied, so both straps will go to @Wrench :thumbsup:

:rltrlt:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Update: Nobody else has replied, so both straps will go to @Wrench :thumbsup:
> 
> :rltrlt:


 Big belated thanks @Davey P straps arrived. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Big belated thanks @Davey P straps arrived. :thumbsup:


 No worries mate, I hope you can make good use of them :thumbs_up:

:rltrlt:


----------

